# Grand L60



## Yukon4Runner (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello all!

Can the front loader be installed while the front hitch is installed?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm not familiar with that front hitch, is it the newer style? By the looks of it, with the hose and electrical connections, I suspect that the unit needs to be removed to use the FEL.


----------

